# knitted Personalized Christmas Stockings



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

These are just a few of the Stockings that I have made, I have more patterns but I don't have pictures of them.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

What a great job. They are all adorable. I really love the candy canes. Good job. Mine are not as nice as yours. Happy Holidays to you!!!


----------



## Hiedi (Oct 7, 2012)

Hun these are amazing do you make to sell aswell please as was gona make some but got so much else to make


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you so much! Every stitch is filled with love. Happy Thanksgiving to you, and Merry Christmas too!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes I make them and sell them every year. I can make my own patterns, but I currently have: Santa, Mrs. Claus, Rudolph, Teddybear, Candy Canes, Kitty, Puppy, Snow Flakes, and Tinkerbell.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Wow - these are fantastic. Great work.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! Can't even choose a favorite because I love them all! Have a happy Thanksgiving and a very merry Christmas!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are fantastic! Well done..


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Tonight while I was at my oldest daughter's house for Thanksgiving, I started working on a new chart for my new Nephew for Christmas. My younger brother married this year to a beautiful young lady that has two children from a previous marriage. Her teenaged son likes The Simpson's, so I promised I would try to make a new pattern just for him. Here it is.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

WOW! What a nice job on all of them. Love all the patterns. Looks like you have been very busy. Someone will be very lucky to get one of the stockings!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

I am so glad you like them, I plan on making up a few more patterns later when I have time, maybe a Christmas Tree, or Poinsettias, and I like penguins, just not sure how to make it Christmas themed. Making up the patterns is half the fun.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!! What lovely stockings! ;0)


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful work ....many memories....would love to have one for my great grandson! would you pm please


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Great socks!! I am sure they will be loved by those who receive them!!!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

zamie004 said:


> beautiful work ....many memories....would love to have one for my great grandson! would you pm please


Done, check your messages.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

These are amazing! Great work.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice. You have been very busy knitting all these stockings.


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

I love to knit though, it's relaxing... and thank you.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Having just started my first one, I can only imagine how much work has gone in to these! Great job!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Having just started my first one, I can only imagine how much work has gone in to these! Great job!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm just amazed how you make up your patterns. Do you transfer this on to a chart? How did you ever learn to this? Is this somthing you figure out on your own. 

I'm almost tempted to buy one of your stockings. How much do you sell them for?


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm just amazed how you make up your patterns. Do you transfer this on to a chart? How did you ever learn to this? Is this somthing you figure out on your own.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to buy one of your stockings. How much do you sell them for?


I bought a plastic peg-like board and colored "pegs" and some graph paper, once I have the design I want, I transfer to the graph paper with colored pensils and then eventually tranfer that to my laptop for safe keeping. I have always been artistically inclined, so I like to create new charts or even draw. I will attach one of my portraits so you can see.

I sell the stockings for $25 + s&h


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice stockings wish I could do that.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

OOOOooo what a job! Wow! Wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

missjg said:


> OOOOooo what a job! Wow! Wish I knew how to do that!


Awe shucks, you're gonna make me blush


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been looking for this pattern for so long! My Aunt made these exact same stockings for my children over 40 years ago! Now I am knitting and am anxious to make them for my grandchildren. I am a returning knitter and wonder if they might be too difficult for me? I would like only to put their names on them. Would you suggest a pattern for me? Lynn


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Your stockings are all adorable.....


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

You have a wonderful talent, your stockings are beautiful and very festive.

I absolutely love your portrait, wished you lived in the UK, I would have been asking if it was for sale. x


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Lynn Joyce said:


> I have been looking for this pattern for so long! My Aunt made these exact same stockings for my children over 40 years ago! Now I am knitting and am anxious to make them for my grandchildren. I am a returning knitter and wonder if they might be too difficult for me? I would like only to put their names on them. Would you suggest a pattern for me? Lynn


I think the easiest one is the snowman, but I guess it would depend on which patterns you have, and if you are willing to experiment.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been making those stockings for over 50 years and just taught my granddaughter how to make the snowman stocking because I felt it was the easiest one to learn how to make..She did a fantastic job..


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeanie L said:


> I have been making those stockings for over 50 years and just taught my granddaughter how to make the snowman stocking because I felt it was the easiest one to learn how to make..She did a fantastic job..


Wow, I didn't know these patterns have been around for that long! Just goes to show that they stand the test of time. So happy for your GD, these lessons will stay with her for years to come. I wish my daughter's would take an interest in learning, but they all think it's too hard.


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

bunnysbaby said:


> You have a wonderful talent, your stockings are beautiful and very festive.
> 
> I absolutely love your portrait, wished you lived in the UK, I would have been asking if it was for sale. x


The portraits that I do are usually done as commissioned pieces, although that one was a surprise birthday gift for her mother. Which for her was unexpected and she cried. They are $60 US + S&H, if there is more than one person, then add $15 more. You send me the picture you want done, and subject to approval, I do it.


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

These are just beautiful and then you create your designs - I wish I could just knit something other than an afghan. Beautiful!!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe give the penquin a santa hat and scarfffffff?
you are very talented..


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Maybe give the penquin a santa hat and scarfffffff?
> you are very talented..


Lol, I was thinking something like that. :-D


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

I finished the stocking for Donovan that I created the pattern for.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

cute


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

glnwhi said:


> cute


Thank you, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your stockings are all beautiful.


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> your stockings are all beautiful.


Thank you so much. Tis the Season... I have been knitting like crazy.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great stockings. So do you just take any graph pattern and knit it on your stocking?


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

TabathaJoy said:


> Great stockings. So do you just take any graph pattern and knit it on your stocking?


Yeah, any graph would work if you have the space in your design.


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

These must be machine knit !


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Your work is amazing!!!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice Job! How long did it take you to do all of those?
I especially like the little teddy hanging in the wreath


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

They are all beautiful!Love your work!Knit On!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Lynn Joyce said:


> These must be machine knit !


nope it's all hand knit by me


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> Nice Job! How long did it take you to do all of those?
> I especially like the little teddy hanging in the wreath


It takes two to three days depending on the picture


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

You have been very busy, well done. Like them all.


----------



## AngieLaz (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi! I Love your stockings! For many years a friend of the family, Margret, knitted each of us a matching personalized stocking, it looks beautiful with them all on the mantel at Christmas. Sadly, Margret passed... She passed before my daughter Stella was born. I wonder if you could make one for my daughter? And if so, how much would you charge? She loves Christmas and always comments that she doesn't have a matching stocking. Also, if this is something you'd do, I would also like one for my fiance, Josh.

If you don't sell your stocking's, do you know somebody who does? This pattern is very similar to the one Margret used.

Thank you for your time,
Angie Lazare
[email protected]


----------



## judy127 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi I am new to this site. I am a beginner knitter and looking for this Christmas stocking pattern. Can anyone tell me where I can get the pattern. I know I can but my own graph on it. Just need the pattern. Thanks if anyone can help. Judy


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

I use Mary Maxim


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not sure when you posted this. I never received the notice. But I do still knit the stockings. I won't have time to make them before Christmas this year, but after I can, if you're still interested. Email me at [email protected] and we can work out the details.


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Been knitting stockings for years and every year I come up with something new. This year I've created two different Hello Kitty stockings, a huge Precious Moments stocking, a Batman stocking and a Teddy bear stocking.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

So much work .............. well done!


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

Miri said:


> So much work .............. well done!


Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------

